# Free Excel based Web ToolBar



## royUK (Sep 21, 2005)

I am building a Toolbar with links to Excel sites. You can get it from www.excel-it.com.


----------



## PaddyD (Sep 21, 2005)

Hi Roy,

"Share the wealth", as they say. However, if you're going to indirectly advertise your site / business on MrExcel, I would have thought that courtesy would have suggested you include a link to here on your links page:

http://www.excel-it.com/links/links.htm


----------



## royUK (Sep 22, 2005)

There is a link to here on the Toolbar. It isn't really for advertising - I just thought it might be useful, I find it convenient to be able to visit Excel related pages quickly.. Our website is under construction and the links page on that is being added to as time permits, this is low priority because there are so many link pages available. Delete the lthread if you want .

Seems a little strange that other people listed on the ToolBar have thanked me for the effort.


----------



## Jack in the UK (Sep 22, 2005)

PaddyD - Hey my old buddy hows it going? Trust Your good and things are OK. 

Opps - ermm read Your post buddy and the toolbar is free and for all. Kind of as is, Roy and Jack will be making new versions of cause and give them away, its not a ad as such or that was not the plan, more a surfing tool, kind of cool dont You think?

Re the link to Mr Excel? Erm.... ah.... how can Jacks jut this in to words, Yes Mr Excel does link excel-it i arranged this with my friend Kristy, and in return i put Your links on my site (we linked back). Jack has messed up, i have covered with the image or overtyped or however ... now You guys are not there, sorry buddy will get that sorted. Thanks for looing at Our site and pointing this out, very kind of You.


jiuk


----------



## NateO (Sep 23, 2005)

No worries guys, thanks for mentioning the interesting Freeware (I presume).

Cheers,
Nathan Oliver

_Super heavy duty, hardcore MrExcel.com Administrator_


----------



## Deb G. (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks very much for the toolbar.  I've just loaded it and added another of my favourite websites to it...very handy!


----------



## royUK (Sep 24, 2005)

Deb G & anyone else

If I have missed any interesting sites ( and I know I have, I have dozens in my Favourites that I am checking whether they still exist), please put a reminder here and I will add them as soon as I can.

Thanks all


----------



## Deb G. (Sep 24, 2005)

I find the following forum to be very useful, friendly and quick with accurate responses:  http://www.wopr.com/cgi-bin/w3t/wwwthreads.pl.  It would make a great addition to your toolbar!


----------



## royUK (Sep 24, 2005)

I will check it out & add it next time I up date. Thanks


----------



## Richard Schollar (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi Roy

I like the ToolBar! Makes navigation to my favourite sites a little faster 

Richard


----------



## royUK (Oct 7, 2005)

I have added a free addin version that works in a similar fashion to www.excel-it.com. When installed you can open the Toolbar from Excel's Tool Menu.


----------

